# New guy question



## wild_z (Aug 9, 2004)

I just bought a 1991 Maxima yesterday. I have no idea if it's the SE or the GXE. The intake manifold if facing towards the front of the car...makes it kinda look a rotary setup. My question is, at 177,742 miles, what do I need to change on the car to make it "modify-able?" So far, I've changed spark plugs, oil, oil filter, and a transmission filter kit. I also got the car for $800 and it has no rust, no dents, or no scratches on it.


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

If you have a 5 spd, then it's an SE.
(the engines are the same in both models in the 91.)

If you have white face gauges, you have an SE. If they're black, you have a GXE.
lots of other small differences... 
but if you're talking about one with an auto tranny, there's not much you can do to it before you start having tranny issues. either swap it to a 5 spd (will cost close to $800 just for that), or get ready to rebuild the auto every year or so for $1500 a pop.


----------

